# Fructose Malabsorption- Could a few blueberries have set me back!?!



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been dealing with IBS and GERD symptoms for years. Doctors can't figure out what's wrong with me. Thankfully FODMAPS diet and apple cider vinegar has helped me to where I am feeling almost normal.

However the other day I decided to eat a few frozen blueberries, 7 of them at the most, and the morning after I had extreme diarrhea and nausea and stomach pains. I was sure I had food poisoning however the symptoms left after a few hours and I was fine.

Except it's been three full days and my most annoying GERD symptom has returned.. the inability to get a satisfying breath.

Could this be related to eating a few blueberries? Could it have upset my stomach so much that three days later I am still having symptoms?

I'm in a panic that I've permanently screwed up my gut flora again. I figured I could handle a few fruits here and there but I guess I can't. ( I know it's probably not permanent but I'm still worried)

So.. before the blueberries I was fine, no issues breathing. Now I'm having the exact same issues I was having months ago where I can't catch a deep breath and feel out of breath for a good portion of the day (however it gets much worse at night)

I don't know who else to ask.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

How long have you been on fodmaps? 
She I first started I couldn't have more than 5 blueberries. 
Now I always ensure take a probiotic daily or an extra one if I eat more fructose than normal and so far so good.

Are you taking probiotics?

I can't imagine this would set yr gerd off from one go.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Ps check out Facebook page "gut health protocol". Someone there might be able to offer insight/advice based on gerd.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

IBS-doctor said:


> You haven't "screwed up" your flora with only 7 berries. Don't worry.
> 
> Do you experience any other exacerbating factors? Travelling, anxiety/stressful situations?


Nope, nothing else has changed. Literally have not done ANYTHING else different foodwise either. I'm still having some problems, symptoms seem to be fading a bit though.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

Shaylu said:


> How long have you been on fodmaps?
> She I first started I couldn't have more than 5 blueberries.
> Now I always ensure take a probiotic daily or an extra one if I eat more fructose than normal and so far so good.
> 
> ...


I have been on FODMAPS seriously for a year now, and have mostly done FODMAPS for 2-3 years.

I'm still experiencing some symptoms from the "berry fiasco". I have no other answer as to what could be causing this, I haven't added any food back in besides the berries. I'm feeling a bit better but still having some difficult getting in that deep satisfying breath.

I'm at a loss as to what could be the reason for this besides the 7 blueberries I ate


----------

